# Sandy Raft Rescue



## BackyardAgrarian (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm seeing all these picture of rescue workers pulling inflatable rafts down flooded streets. It looks like it takes several rescue workers wading through cold deep water to pull these rafts. Does anyone know why they do it this way rather than rowing or paddling? Also, just curious if anyone knows anything about what kind of boats these are? 

stay safe all and big love to the east coast,
liz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

As a guess....rowing or paddling would take space away from the # of people they can rescue. Assuming we are seeing the same photos it would appear the crews are all in drysuits and lots of gear. I am guessing they have a staging area somewhere relatively close and are allowing these families to move into unflooded land without risking hypothermia. 

The shots I am thinking of are from Staten Island....its less than 55F there right now and that ocean water is likely as cold. 5-10 minutes in that would leave a person with no dexterity.....I think 15 minutes without a life jacket is the maximum most people would have to float or walk.....if that. Not much time if you don't know where rescue crews are staged, which most would't since they likely don't have power.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like some of them are Archilles zodiacs of some sort.....some have motors.

http://www.wbur.org/files/2012/10/1030_rescue-boats.jpg

Maybe their aluminum bottomed model???

http://shop.inflatableboatparts.com/product.php?productid=707&cat=99&page=4


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

They seem to use these boats alot on SI...

2011 ... The FDNY rescues 61 Staten Islanders who lived outside the mandatory evacuation zone after Hurricane Irene's rains flash flood Willowbrook Lake - NYPOST.com


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Nice assessment*

Nice assessment of the situation. Sounds pretty right on the money.


----------



## boy2man (Oct 31, 2012)

Flooded street is too shallow and have a lot of obstacles that may cause damage to the boat.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

hey boy2man when's the last time you wandered around in streets that have been flooded? In the course of my job I had to do it dozens of times and I have found plenty of stuff to get hung up on and cut up in the streets from broken bottles, to razor wire, to shattered trees that are like sharp pungi sticks.


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

*Yaki, are you attacking boy2man?*

Im not sure what he said to warrant the response you gave him? Maybe I am misreading something......






yak1 said:


> hey boy2man when's the last time you wandered around in streets that have been flooded? In the course of my job I had to do it dozens of times and I have found plenty of stuff to get hung up on and cut up in the streets from broken bottles, to razor wire, to shattered trees that are like sharp pungi sticks.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

Evidently yak1 has been in the bottle a little to much.I'm pretty sure boy2man was sayin' the same thing yak1 was sayin' without the negative vibe.Is yak1 short for yak1 up and not have hangover?


----------

